# Kurzvorstellung und Frage zum Ausströmer im Teich



## bina1509 (28. Okt. 2010)

Hallo, erst einmal möchte ich mich vorstellen! Ich heiße Bettina und wir haben einen Teich geerbt. Bis Dienstag waren __ Störe und Kois im Teich, nachdem aber einem Stör die "Luft ausgegangen" ist, habe ich für die beiden Tiere einen Asylplatz gefunden und sie sind umgezogen. Bislang haben wir dem Teich immer von 2 bis 8 Uhr Sauerstoff zugeführt. Nun möchte ich gern wissen, ob das noch nötig ist. Ich habe Sorge, dass ich die Winterruhe der Kois störe.

Herzliche Grüße
Bettina

Ein super Lob an alle, die hier mitschreiben!!


----------



## Frankia (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinen Koi im Winter ?*

Hallo Bettina,



> Bislang haben wir dem Teich immer von 2 bis 8 Uhr Sauerstoff zugeführt



wo liegen die Einströmer im Teich..................

die sollten max. 30 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen damit das Teichwasser nicht zu stark verwirbelt wird..............

Außerdem habt ihr so den Vorteil, dass dort ein Loch freigehalten wird, falls der Teich zugefriert....

über dieses Loch kann der Teich "atmen", d.h. schädliche Gase können austreten..

............und die Winterruhe der Kois wir durch die Strömer nicht gestört......... 
Da hätten deine __ Störe viel mehr Unruhe geschaffen..................

*Fazit:* Luftzufuhr durchlaufen lassen, wenn möglich, den Kompressor in einem trockenen Raum unterbringen..............


----------



## bina1509 (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinen Koi im Winter ?*

Hallo Reinhold,

der Erbauer des Teiches hat den Ausströmer an die tiefste Stelle im Teich angebracht, also in ca. 1,7 m Tiefe. Der Kompressor steht frostsicher in einem Schuppen.

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe 

Liebe Grüße
Bettina


----------



## Frankia (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich mit meinen Koi im Winter ?*

Hallo Bettina,

der hängt zu tief...................

damit verwirbelst du unnötig das Wasser und dein Teich gefriert dir oben zu...........


----------



## Dodi (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kurzvorstellung und Frage zum Ausströmer im Teich*

Hallo 

und :willkommen hier im Forum, Bettina!

Ich hab Dir mal ein eigenes Thema gegönnt. 

Deine Frage wurde ja schon von Reinhold beantwortet - dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

Viel Spaß bei uns - und wenn Du weitere Fragen hast, immer her damit! 

@ Reinhold:
Bitte *nicht ganze* Beiträge zitieren, wenn Du direkt antwortest. Das ist völlig überflüssig und bläht das Forum/den Server nur unnötig auf.  
Danke für künftige Beachtung!


----------



## Frankia (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kurzvorstellung und Frage zum Ausströmer im Teich*

Hallo Dodi,

alles klar........................


----------



## Dodi (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kurzvorstellung und Frage zum Ausströmer im Teich*

Danke, Reinhold!


----------



## Limnos (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kurzvorstellung und Frage zum Ausströmer im Teich*

Hi

Ich habe früher mal einen Teich belüftet, musste aber erleben, dass der Luftschlauch rasch zufror. Die Luft aus dem etwas wärmeren Raum, in dem die Pumpe stand, hatte zuviel Luftfeuchtigkeit. Die kondensierte in dem Luftschlauch draußen und gefror bei Minusgraden. Das passierte z.T. schon weit vor dem Teich. Besser wäre es, die Luftpumpe draußen zu installieren, weil es dann nicht zur Kondensation kommen kann. Hat jemand schon mal eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht? Und wie hat sie/er das Problem gelöst?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Frankia (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kurzvorstellung und Frage zum Ausströmer im Teich*

Hallo Wolfgang,

in dem Fall mußt du unbedingt versuchen, die Luftschläuche zu isolieren. Die Möglichkeiten waren ISO-Schläuche, wie sie im Heizungs- und Sanitärbau verwendet werden...


----------



## Frankia (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kurzvorstellung und Frage zum Ausströmer im Teich*

Hallo Wolfgang,

eine zweite Möglichkeit wäre es, die Schläuche mit entsprechendem Schutz gegen Beschädigung "unter Tage" zu verlegen.........

Einmal verlegt, können sie immer dort bleiben und jederzeit im Winter eingesetzt werden.............


----------



## bina1509 (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kurzvorstellung und Frage zum Ausströmer im Teich*

Hallo und vielen Dank an alle, die so schnell geantwortet haben. 

Da in meinem Teich die Luftdüsen zu tief hängen, soll ich dann lieber gar keinen Sauerstoff zuführen und hoffen, dass es reicht, was durch die Pumpe hinzukommt? 

Liebe Grüße
Bettina


----------



## Frankia (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kurzvorstellung und Frage zum Ausströmer im Teich*



bina1509 schrieb:


> Da in meinem Teich die Luftdüsen zu tief hängen



..................kannst du die nicht hochziehen...............

Du mußt schon Sauerstoff in den Teich einbringen, egal wie....................


----------



## bina1509 (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kurzvorstellung und Frage zum Ausströmer im Teich*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die schnellen Rückmeldungen!!! 

Es wäre ein zu großer Aufwand, die Luftdüsen weiter nach oben zu holen. Soll ich dann die Luftpumpe ausstellen und hoffen, dass die Fische genug Luft über den Wassereinlauf bekommen? 

Liebe Grüße Bettina


----------



## Frankia (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kurzvorstellung und Frage zum Ausströmer im Teich*

Hallo Bettina,

und was machst du, wenn es sehr kalt wird und der Wassereinlauf zugefiriert...

Ich würde auf jeden Fall vielleicht mit einer separat aufgestellten Luftpumpe und einem oder 2 Strömern versuchen, den Teich zu belüften, schon im Hinblick auf die Gefahr des Zugefrierens. 

Somit hat dein Teich etwas Sauerstoff und die entsteheneden Gase im Teich können durch das Loch, das die Strömer freihalten, austreten.


----------



## bina1509 (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kurzvorstellung und Frage zum Ausströmer im Teich*

Hallo Reinhold,

im Moment fehlt mir dazu die Idee. Der Vorbesitzer hat einige Steine auf die Schläuche gelegt. Nun weiß ich nicht, ob ich einfach daran ziehen sollte. Hab ein bißchen Angst, etwas kaputt zu machen. Und bei ca. 4 Grad Wassertemperatur möchte ich nicht unbedingt schwimmen gehen


----------



## bina1509 (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kurzvorstellung und Frage zum Ausströmer im Teich*

Angeblich würde der Teich nicht zufrieren, so der ehemalige Besitzer....


----------



## Frankia (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kurzvorstellung und Frage zum Ausströmer im Teich*

Hallo Bettina,

kannst du mal das Problem "bildlich" darstellen............vielleicht hilft uns das weiter.............

auf die Aussage des Vorbesitzers würde ich mich nicht so sehr verlassen................oder gibt es bei euch keinen Winter mit Schnee und Eis............


----------



## Butterfly (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kurzvorstellung und Frage zum Ausströmer im Teich*

Morgen Bettina.
Du müsstest doch ansich nur den Luftschlauch, an dem die Ausströmsteine ''hängen'' hoch ziehen.....
Oder sind diese irgendwie verankert, fest gemacht oder der gleichen?
Bilder wären echt super...

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## bina1509 (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kurzvorstellung und Frage zum Ausströmer im Teich*

Ich werde mal versuchen Bilder zu machen und diese dann hochzuladen... Bin nicht so ganz firm in der Beziehung. 

Eis und Schnee hat es im letzten Jahr reichlich gegeben. Und du hast Recht, die Aussagen des Vorbesitzers sind nicht immer die besten.....

Ich melde mich, sobald ich Bilder habe!

Viele Grüße
Bettina


----------



## Jackson (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kurzvorstellung und Frage zum Ausströmer im Teich*

Hallo Bettina , 

Da die jetzigen Schläuche eh zu tief liegen, würde ich in meiner rustikalen Art und Weise am pumpenseitigen Ende der Schläuche ziehen und davon rausholen was rauszuholen ist.

Sollten die Auströmer abreißen einfach neue dranmachen und mit einem gelochten Stein zurück in den Teich.

Habe ich bei mir auch so gemacht, die liegen bei mir auf der 1. Stufe ( 70 cm tief ) , die Pumpe ist provisorisch bis zur Fertigstellung der Filterpumpen- und Technikhütte in einem Plastikeimer neben dem Teich verstaut und pumpt auch bei vielen Minusgraden zuverlässig.

Guude aus Hessen, 

Stefan


----------



## wp-3d (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kurzvorstellung und Frage zum Ausströmer im Teich*



bina1509 schrieb:


> Eis und Schnee hat es im letzten Jahr reichlich gegeben. Und du hast Recht, die Aussagen des Vorbesitzers sind nicht immer die besten.....




Hallo Bettina,

wenn Du die Fische von deinem Vorbesitzer übernommen hast und diese den letzten Winter überlebt hatten, 
würde ich ihm schon glauben und alles genau so lassen und handhaben wie er es Dir erklärt hat.

Ps. hatte der Vorbesitzer die Teichpumpe auch durchlaufen lassen?


.


----------

